# Colt Mustang Pocketlite



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Picked this up today... not as pretty as a S&W revolver...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Picked this up today... not as pretty as a S&W revolver...


yes it is beautimious


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice. Are you going to carry it? How many rounds does it hold, and what is the trigger like?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Muddy said:


> Nice. Are you going to carry it? How many rounds does it hold, and what is the trigger like?


6 rnds. not really sure about the trigger...I fired off a magazine to make sure it works but did not pay any attention... Dont know if I'll carry it or not..


----------



## cootmap2 (Nov 1, 2011)

If you are going to carry look up Hidden Hybrid Holsters. It is in Canton Ohio


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Suppose to be a nice and really reliable gun. Give a review once you put it through its paces


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Let's face the truth Colt's are the most reliable gun. Colt Pocketlite nice carry gun in a .380. I had quite a few of them today pair of Black and White Stallions. You cannot go wrong.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice pick up dovans. I’ve been wanting to buy a colt pocket hammerless for carrying which is a little bigger than that mustang and a guy I work who has one told me 5-6 months ago I had first dibs on it if he ever went to sell it. Sold it last week without telling me.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

How much do Colt .380's go for on average. I know there are a lot of variables, just trying to get an idea. I always liked them.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Muddy said:


> How much do Colt .380's go for on average. I know there are a lot of variables, just trying to get an idea. I always liked them.


Average, 500-550... If someone offered me 475 I'd say sold...Mostly cause it only has one mag and has been cerakoted.


----------

